# Replaced my mossberg...



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Here's my 'new' Sig SP 2304 in .40 cal


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

VERY NICE IN DEED.....Congrats.


----------

